# Great B&B recipe site!



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 24, 2007)

Guys, if your looking for a bunch of great recipes, 8)  look no further than..........:

http://www.athomewitharista.com/

Great site!  Recipes galore!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is one I like: http://www.thetoiletrieslibrary.info/recipes.htm


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 15, 2007)

Both of those sites look great, thank you so much!
Kerry


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh wow, thanks, Paul & Tab,
I'll have to surf on those 2 sites tomorrow when I got a bit more time.. (I'm now already overdue to sleep lol)


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome Thanks!!


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 30, 2007)

great site, thanks for sharing!!!  k


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Terima kasih banyak Pak Paul dan Ibu Tabitha !!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 30, 2007)

faithy said:
			
		

> Terima kasih banyak Pak Paul dan Ibu Tabitha !!!



Anda disambut gembira!
Nikmati tempat!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 30, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 30, 2007)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> Huh?



It's Indonesian.   :wink: 


Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I lived there for 10 years growing up, my dad got a job over there so the family moved, so sometimes it's more fun to say thank you in a different way!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

Kamu babi lih epas tiu terbenam. :roll:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool thanks I was wondering!


----------

